# Scott Grove, the rude guitar guy. Legit? or has the internet just got to him.



## Quantumface




----------



## Thep

I'm not going to watch a 16 min video of a random boring guy talking...can you explain what this is about?


----------



## Quantumface

Thep said:


> I'm not going to watch a 16 min video of a random boring guy talking...can you explain what this is about?



He makes a lot of videos/lessons on the internet. He comes off as an elitist douche most of the time, blocks you if you express a different opinion even in a nice way and says things like "dislike this video if you like to suck cock" etc. Well in this video he says he has severe brain disabilities which explain his anger, and claims he doesnt remember making a single one of his 460 youtube videos because of short term memory loss among other things. Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I watched his video about agiles and one about tonewood the other day. In it, he claimed that his working with guitars (not sure what) has made him millions of dollars. Then he delivered a rant that addressed viewers as "dumb motherfuckers" and "retards" once every minute.

I'm guessing he's full of shit since he has trouble forming a coherent sentence, let alone backing up any of the claims he makes.


----------



## TheGrimRiffer

Haha I actually got into a minor argument with this guy over one of his videos. He made a video about a Gibson Melody Maker that was one of if not the most biased, hateful, and elitist guitar reviews I've ever seen, and I called him on it. I respectfully told him that that's not the correct way to review a guitar and he told me to "eat cock" or something to that effect.

I honestly don't know what to think about his claims toward having had multiple strokes, because I've encountered people who've suffered strokes in my life and they generally have a lot less on the ball than even he does. So yeah...whatever his deal is, he's still a douche.


----------



## Danukenator

Here is the video I'm sure will offend everyone on the board by slandering the mighty Agile.


 It's worth a watch.


----------



## JamesM

Why do people care so much what people say on YouTube..?


----------



## FireInside

"I've been left with brain damage.....can you tell?"

Fuck yeah we can tell. Still no excuse to be an elitist douche. I don't believe for one second he was unable to control himself and doesn't remember being such an asshole. This guy has serious issues.


----------



## Alpenglow

I have a hard time believing he doesn't remember making any of his hateful comments or misinformed videos when he claims in the Rondo review that he has "worked on a couple hundred, and they're all shit guitars." They might not be the highest quality, but they're far from even being close to shit guitars.
How does he remember how the couple hundred Agiles played if he has short term memory loss? Also who the hell says Agg-ile? 

Even if he has some form of brain damage, that's no excuse for being one of the most elitist douchey guitar reviewers alive, and the whole "no memory of earlier videos" thing seems pretty shaky. He seems to have a pretty good memory when he's telling us how horrible x guitar brand is.


----------



## ChrisRushing

I could care less what this guy says on youtube but I think it's great that you guys are willing to take the bait and boost his video views even more. People like this dude THRIVE and FEED on the attention. Whether it is positive or negative....he is getting something from people reacting. The internet, especially youtube, is very powerful in this respect. Honestly, who cares if he thinks your favorite guitar is shit, if it plays well for you and suits your personal needs?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ChrisRushing said:


> I could care less what this guy says on youtube but I think it's great that you guys are willing to take the bait and boost his video views even more. People like this dude THRIVE and FEED on the attention. Whether it is positive or negative....he is getting something from people reacting. The internet, especially youtube, is very powerful in this respect. Honestly, who cares if he thinks your favorite guitar is shit, if it plays well for you and suits your personal needs?



This, exactly this. This goes beyond this topic and youtube too. 

The internet has manifested 2 things in a lot of people: 

1: A vote of confidence in the notion of freedom that they can voice their opinion as much and as loud as they want to the entire world, and that nobody under the heavens can rebuke them.

2: Those who are no longer able to develop a thick skin as a result of reading cold emotionless text on their computer screen or listening to the loud opinions of the former, and then allowing their mind to consume them as negative attacks towards themselves. 

Seriously, the kind of youtube comments out there make it worse than 4chan. 

The best way to deal with this: Cold Silence. It is both golden and violent. Like any other troll, you do not give them the time of day. And as tempting as it is for most, do not respond. Leave them alone and don't give them the attention they desperately crave. It'll be hard when there are others who fall in the troll's trap, but at least you win the satisfaction of being the better person. 

Also, by reading the topic title, I didn't even bother watching the vid. I don't need to help him boost his view count.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Meh...


----------



## Amonihil

From the Agile video: "If you don´t have anything nice to say, then just shut the fuck up."
The irony is killing me


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

I just posted the agile vid a few days ago, and the one about his "wood doesnt affect tone" crap
the guy is a total tool


----------



## Rick

As I posted in the other thread, I don't give a fuck what anyone says about Agile, I love both of mine and I will keep playing them.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

I feel sorry for anyone that falls for his "expertise" and buys into his guitar lessons. "Finally, guitar lessons that don't suck!"


----------



## guitarman6

i had a neighborhood kid bought scott grove lessons and said it was no help at all, scott claims he doesnt study scales, and scales are useless,,,,scott must be a joke..and he brags how much money and how many guitars he has....a guy with one guitar can smoke his ass....


----------



## guitarman6

,i cant believe scott says wood doesnt matter, why not just buy a plastice guitar from wal mart, scott,s a jack ass.


ShadowFactoryX said:


> I just posted the agile vid a few days ago, and the one about his "wood doesnt affect tone" crap
> the guy is a total tool


----------



## flint757

You do know that once you get a certain amount of views google cuts you a check. Congrats on everyone funding part of his existence.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think it's around 20,000 views per video?

I think his highest video has like... 9000 views.


----------



## flint757

I don't have a clue, but people hated that Rebecca Black chick and now she is famous for sucking. Better to ignore annoying/shitty people then accidentally helping them out.


----------



## leandroab




----------



## ASoC

I think the internet got to him, this is new

WARNING: Extreme Butthurt Content


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^^ im watching this now....  
I normally watch his stuff mainly for the reason hes got 150+ guitars, anything he says i take with a grain of salt though...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

dude i love this guy


----------



## Blasphemer

Because, yes, wishing a slow, painful death to the family and individual who slightly disagrees with you is a totally normal thing to do...


----------



## Severance

You know I really didn't bother to read most of this cause I already know if this dudes douchebaggery, but is it me or is he looking more and more like meatloaf.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

This is precisely what's wrong with the internet. 
*It's become more about celebrating imbeciles than the competent.*

It's the same with every youtube fad. Revel in the notoriety of the horribly flawed? 
+1 0.0001$ per view.

We all hate it when reality television exploits the delusional, however mediums like youtube allow the very same people to do the same thing to themselves. /FPalm

This poor guy sounds like he has tourettes syndrome. 
_"Everything is ****."_
Why? Convince me.
_"Because it's ****."_


----------



## ScottGrove

Howdy kids, where's the love? lol


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Hah is that actually you scott?


----------



## TristanTTN

ScottGrove said:


> Howdy kids, where's the love? lol





Stealthdjentstic said:


> dude i love this guy



Right there...


----------



## Kiwimetal101

OMG


----------



## Swyse

I'm a Scott Grove fan. I may not agree with all the points he makes, but I'll be damned if his videos aren't entertaining.


----------



## ScottGrove

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Hah is that actually you scott?


 Yep, I like to pop in on some of these "LOVE FESTS" now and then. I like the selection of smiles in here. Too funny. Well, I guess I owe this one to most.... I love that one. Most of these little forums remind me of "The View" or "The Talk", just a bunch of old hens sitting around a table talking trash. So, I thought I would drop by and see if there was anything actually of substance around here. So, I'm going to go have a look around for signs or REAL things of interest. Be GROOVY!
Scott
Groovy Music Lessons


----------



## ScottGrove

Swyse said:


> I'm a Scott Grove fan. I may not agree with all the points he makes, but I'll be damned if his videos aren't entertaining.


 Many thanks. I actually removed all of the videos since most 12 year olds weren't grown up enough to accept them. lol It was like I was always the guy telling them that there was no Santa Claus. lol I would say to stop on by and see the new videos, but there won't be any more except for guitar reviews as I get new axes in and then the typical trailers for the new PAY videos that I release. I pulled all of the free lesson videos also. I just finally figured that if nobody could handle the guitar fact videos and that only trolls were taking advantage of the free lessons, it just wasn't worth my time. I'm glad that you enjoyed them while they were posted.

So, I have one person to talk to in here...what's the best part of this site? Where do the OLD PEOPLE hang out? lol
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Swyse

Best part is off topic, but standard guitars and general music discussion aren't bad at all. Old people seem to cruise politics and current events, but arguing on the internet isn't for everyone. The luthier and modifications section is great if you like watching guitar builds come together. The same for the dealers and group buy section, but those are professional level guitar builds.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Actually scott, this site was predominantly older folk until a few years ago. Can you do a video on tips for transitioning to bass from guitar. I watched your vid on switching to 5 string bass which was cool.


----------



## ScottGrove

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Actually scott, this site was predominantly older folk until a few years ago. Can you do a video on tips for transitioning to bass from guitar. I watched your vid on switching to 5 string bass which was cool.


 I'll be more than happy to make that video for you.

I hear you about the kids trolling in all of the forums. Same old stuff..."check out my new Squier, Epiphone, Agile....." God forbid they get on a Slash kick. lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thanks scott


----------



## Swyse

Scott&amp;#039;s Instruments - GROOVY MUSIC LESSONS

Didn't see this coming. Right when I don't have money too. I've got a hard on for that surf green strat plus too.


----------



## ScottGrove

Swyse said:


> Scott&amp;#039;s Instruments - GROOVY MUSIC LESSONS
> 
> Didn't see this coming. Right when I don't have money too. I've got a hard on for that surf green strat plus too.




Yeah, I'm cleaning up the place a bit so that the wife won't have so much to deal with when my time comes. Plus, what I'm doing is just keeping a few of my favorites and reinvesting all of the money right back to guitars, but the "Holy Grail" types. So, a '59 Les Paul, '62 and '57 Strat, '52 Tele and on and on. Just the axes that she will be able to sell with no chance of money loss. Then that will also make for a lot less serial numbers for the insurance people. So, it's a super fun collection of oddities that I've assembled, I actually love most of them, but it will be fun aquiring the REALLY sought after ones in as clean of condition as I can afford. My way of taking care of my G.A.S. and still providing for my wife.
Scott


----------



## Swyse

ScottGrove said:


> Yeah, I'm cleaning up the place a bit so that the wife won't have so much to deal with when my time comes. Plus, what I'm doing is just keeping a few of my favorites and reinvesting all of the money right back to guitars, but the "Holy Grail" types. So, a '59 Les Paul, '62 and '57 Strat, '52 Tele and on and on. Just the axes that she will be able to sell with no chance of money loss. Then that will also make for a lot less serial numbers for the insurance people. So, it's a super fun collection of oddities that I've assembled, I actually love most of them, but it will be fun aquiring the REALLY sought after ones in as clean of condition as I can afford. My way of taking care of my G.A.S. and still providing for my wife.
> Scott



If you are looking to get into something a bit more vintage I'll swap you a mint 2012 strat for that old surf green strat plus.


----------



## XBetrayedX

Oh Shit, I can't stand this guy. The other day I didnt agree with him on something. He wrote threatening letters to my email. Threatening to kill me and my family. I shit you not. I have the emails to back that up. He even made a short video about me but deleted it after i called the cops. I can forward the emails to anyone. Just message me.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

XBetrayedX said:


> Oh Shit, I can't stand this guy. The other day I didnt agree with him on something. He wrote threatening letters to my email. Threatening to kill me and my family. I shit you not. I have the emails to back that up. He even made a short video about me but deleted it after i called the cops. I can forward the emails to anyone. Just message me.



Post them here?

Dude reminds me a bit of Ed Roman, but perhaps a little more nuts.


----------



## Swyse

XBetrayedX said:


> Oh Shit, I can't stand this guy. The other day I didnt agree with him on something. He wrote threatening letters to my email. Threatening to kill me and my family. I shit you not. I have the emails to back that up. He even made a short video about me but deleted it after i called the cops. I can forward the emails to anyone. Just message me.



Thats the fun part. Also, if he wasn't crazy who would know who he is?


----------



## TheKindred

XBetrayedX said:


> Oh Shit, I can't stand this guy. The other day I didnt agree with him on something. He wrote threatening letters to my email. Threatening to kill me and my family. I shit you not. I have the emails to back that up. He even made a short video about me but deleted it after i called the cops. I can forward the emails to anyone. Just message me.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Hes blocked and messaged me to tell me that he will kill me.

What a boy!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

Well my best guess is that having hate threads on the internet from fellow specialists in your field will make you do strange things.

Everyone seeks pyrrhic acceptance, eventually.

Guessing again, the gaffs in his videos are probably just a product of _not making notes and preparing properly before he records_, hence the tangential ranting.

If you start going free range/off the reservation in the youtube format, you're always gonna' come off worse than other commentators with snappy editing and brief, concise videos.

I want to like anyone that has invested their life into music before they even start, maybe he'll get better at the youtube format, from the cherry picked negative videos I've seen.
I guess it's the way he leaves no room for disagreement with his starkly made opinions that causes so many negative reactions.

Best of luck, Scott!
Some _"trolls"_ are just tying to be constructive! 

Question; If I *"like"* your post, will you take me off the _"Death List"_?


----------



## XBetrayedX

HaMMerHeD said:


> Post them here?
> 
> Dude reminds me a bit of Ed Roman, but perhaps a little more nuts.




Here you go. But for every one email i sent. He would sent like 3 or so back. WTF? why not write it all at once? But anyways, It started over a pink hello kitty squire. He is selling it for 500. I've seen them new for 400. But anyways. Here are the emails. 

http://i46.tinypic.com/10qibs9.jpg

http://i47.tinypic.com/2w6rqya.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/2s7ezb8.jpg

http://i50.tinypic.com/292u0cz.jpg

http://i47.tinypic.com/moy0y.jpg

http://i45.tinypic.com/20qxhsk.jpg

http://i45.tinypic.com/346kv34.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/29fxm3p.jpg

http://i47.tinypic.com/16axzt4.png

http://i49.tinypic.com/b9bodg.png

http://i50.tinypic.com/11r62iq.png


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Wow.... I knew he was harsh to guys who were wasting his time or dumb 'motherfuckers' (supposedly), but all of that is uncalled for just lost a whole lot of respect for the guy...


----------



## Xaios

Words fail me.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Damn that guys is an asshole. I laughed way harder than I should have at that, though


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Man, what a piece of shit. It is awfully convenient that he has some alleged brain injury which makes him say these things and forget he said them. Awful convenient indeed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Either he's lying about his condition or he's lying about remembering all the ''hundreds" of guitars he set up in the past


----------



## BlackMastodon

I think you should just charge him for threatening you. Would be quite the irony for him to end up in jail and be Bubba's bitch.


----------



## XBetrayedX

Oh, i would LOVE for him to go to jail for that. What he said really did piss me and off and I don't know why he had to bring my brother and family in to it and He is lying about his condition because he remembers EVERY guitar he has and what it sounds like. I watched one of his guitar collection videos and he would tell you how amazing they sound etc. I mean, how can he remember that if he has a brain injury? He just said that he can't control what he said to justify what he says. That's all.


----------



## flint757

It's the internet, wouldn't let it get to you. Sounds like he just likes to spew bullshit. If everyone on the internet affected my mood I'd be severely depressed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm almost positive he's lying about it. In one of his videos, he went through patches in his Johnson Millenium, and he gave a story on how someone dialed in a preset for him years ago. He also did a video of some pictures from years ago and he seemed to remember those moments pretty well.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Of course he's lying. Should be bloody obvious to anyone with eyes, ears, and a brain...which should be most people.


----------



## BlackMastodon

He most definitely has a brain injury. It's the not so rare Being-a-cunt-itus.


----------



## -42-

Me reading those messages.


----------



## JamesM

"Your move BROTHER OF SHIT DICK"


----------



## XBetrayedX

Lol yeah, that part was kinda funny but dude is still a prick and Flint757. You are correct.


----------



## xFallen

It says video does not exist D:


----------



## ScottGrove

Yep, shit dick's brother had it coming big time. No word from any cops either. How strange. lol My midget sister can beat up your shit dick brother. lol Cyber wars, gotta love them and these tools. I'm cyber bitch slapping XbetrayedX right now. WAH! He was betrayed by his brother's boyfriend. Darned old 2 timing tease that he was. Anybody want to write for my versions of the transcriptions? lol Grow up douche.


----------



## XBetrayedX

ScottGrove said:


> Yep, shit dick's brother had it coming big time. No word from any cops either. How strange. lol My midget sister can beat up your shit dick brother. lol Cyber wars, gotta love them and these tools. I'm cyber bitch slapping XbetrayedX right now. WAH! He was betrayed by his brother's boyfriend. Darned old 2 timing tease that he was. Anybody want to write for my versions of the transcriptions? lol Grow up douche.



Here ya go. http://i48.tinypic.com/21ieo.jpg


----------



## ScottGrove

XBetrayedX said:


> Here ya go. http://i48.tinypic.com/21ieo.jpg


Is that his spooge on my face? You really need to get a life and stop fantasizing about me, both of you.  You guys try living with 500 emails a day from guys like this. It makes you pray that this December 21sth thing would really happen. Humans haven't panned out too well. This world coming to an end would probably be the best thing for it. Remember, MOST people are just like this one.  With all of this in print and links, it makes for an easy slander case. If you want to play, we can play.


----------



## ScottGrove

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Wow.... I knew he was harsh to guys who were wasting his time or dumb 'motherfuckers' (supposedly), but all of that is uncalled for just lost a whole lot of respect for the guy...


 LOL, don't be so easily swayed, he'll have a shrine of you set up in his room next.


----------



## ScottGrove

Swyse said:


> If you are looking to get into something a bit more vintage I'll swap you a mint 2012 strat for that old surf green strat plus.


 Much appreciated. I'm doing the vintage thing. Just a few key items that the wife would be able to walk into ANY PLACE and walk out with enough to survive a few more years on. So, just the typical staples and the best condition that I can afford. I truely thank you for the offer.


----------

